# grey water tanks



## amcdeac (Aug 30, 2009)

I need to get one, primarily to drain the shower for up to two adults and maybe two kids. Any suggestions on what size I should get? (I see they get considerably more expensive as they go up in size). This is a long shot, but are there any budget models or sources out there? 

I might must use a collapsable 5 gallon water carrier for the sink, but I prefer a real grey water tank for the shower.

Thanks for your thoughts and suggestions.

Cheers,

Aaron


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

www.tank-depot.com

Check this site. They might have something there.


----------



## bobrussell (Jul 13, 2009)

i'd go 20 gal or less, i have a 30 gal and it is entirely too heavy if you fill it up, plus the larger it is, the more room it takes up.


----------



## amcdeac (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice. I finally have one on order -- GO-RV.com - RV On-line Catalog (Very pleasant people to deal with at Complete RV (Denver, NC, just north of Charlotte) They are also handling a repair for me) With the size options jumping from 15 to 25, I went with the 25 and will try to avoid getting it full. Hopefully, it should ride ok on the front deck or maybe I can rig something for the roof rack. 

Cheers,

Aaron


----------



## diane and jim (Aug 1, 2010)

we have seem them mounted on peoples ladder...we love ours...


----------



## JSSML (Aug 16, 2010)

Make sure you don't fill all the way as the wheels won"t hold all the weight!!


----------

